# Dodgy dealers



## Newtothegeegees (6 January 2020)

I know that no one is aloud to drop names of dodgy dealers or experiences on here but where could I find this info? Is there a Facebook group or something similar of bad experiences.

I’ve called up about 2 horses recently only to google the owners and find a whole heap of warnings splashed across the internet. I’m terrified of taking the plunge. I will take an expert with me when I view a horse etc but some dealers are even wise to this!


----------



## SamBean (6 January 2020)

There's a Dodgy Horse Dealers and Sellers GB page on fb and other groups with similar wording names, hope can help you.


----------



## 9tails (7 January 2020)

Dodgy dealers - the truth.

Dodgy horse dealers and sellers - though this one tends to turn off comments quickly.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (8 January 2020)

I seem to recall from a previous post that you're fairly local to me, if that is the case feel free to PM me as even as a reasonably experienced rider we came across some dishonest dealers when we were looking a few years back. Most notable was the perfect on paper mare who went from being described as "well educated and established" in the ad to being told  "well what do you expect from a green horse?" when she reared vertical and nearly went over on the groom! She was later relisted "due to timewasters" after I refused to get on her. As it happens, I'm willing to accept babyish behaviour from a green horse but don't expect it to want to constantly wave to the next county!


----------

